# El bono estadounidense se ha invertido, el de 2 años está a 2,48% y el de 10 años está a 2,41%, ¿que opináis? ¿recesión?



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

El bono estadounidense se ha invertido, el de 2 años está a 2,48% y el de 10 años está a 2,41%, ¿que opináis?

La recesión está en camino. O por lo menos, históricamente siempre ha sido asi


----------



## moramierda (4 Abr 2022)

nu me afecta ya que jo i Mehdi cubramus pagueta, amego


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 Abr 2022)

Pues yo opino que las cosas se van a poner feas en unos meses. Como siempre, ya dicen que esta vez es diferente, pero sí que parece que sea diferente pero para peor. Esta subida de tipos se prevé como agresiva y con alta inflación que es el peor caso en un entorno de subida de tipos.



La inflación está desbocada y aún no parece haber tocado techo y vamos a unir esa gráfica al PPI por lo que no parece que vaya a remitir la presión a corto plazo



A la FED sólo le queda un camino, subida agresiva de tipos, y provocar una recesión, y el mercado que no es tonto lo descuenta. Lo inocente es pensar de que en un año la bolsa va a seguir subiendo sin descanso como pronostican algunos bancos de inversión.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Abr 2022)

moramierda dijo:


> nu me afecta ya que jo i Mehdi cubramus pagueta, amego



A tomar por el culo


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Pues yo opino que las cosas se van a poner feas en unos meses. Como siempre, ya dicen que esta vez es diferente, pero sí que parece que sea diferente pero para peor. Esta subida de tipos se prevé como agresiva y con alta inflación que es el peor caso en un entorno de subida de tipos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012245
> 
> 
> ...



Es inevitable que la cosa acabe fea, al menos para los ciudadanos. La bolsa lleva unos meses-años desconectada de la realidad, y es verdad que el tema de la pandemia más la movida mundial con GME parece haber cambiado un poco las reglas, aunque nadie quiera reconocerlo, pero va a tener su repercusión en el futuro. No porque vaya a haber un moass a 100K la acción como van diciendo pajilleros por ahí, eso nunca va a pasar.

La guerra también ayuda, de hecho estamos sólo en el inicio, esto no es nada con lo que puede venir. Si os retrotraéis a las anteriores guerras o como mínimo grandes crisis, el patrón más o menos se va cumpliendo. Tampoco pasa nada en reconocer que hemos sido la generación que mejor ha vivido, y también puede que la que peor vivamos, porque una de las cosas que en las anteriores grandes guerras no se dio, es la superpoblación.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Pues yo opino que las cosas se van a poner feas en unos meses. Como siempre, ya dicen que esta vez es diferente, pero sí que parece que sea diferente pero para peor. Esta subida de tipos se prevé como agresiva y con alta inflación que es el peor caso en un entorno de subida de tipos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012245
> 
> 
> ...



Inflación desbocada a un 7,7, y nosotros que, a un 9,8 y holanda a un 12. 
En teoria esto es bueno para los ahorradores, creo que fue Trump que dijo que tener Cash es el rey.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Inflación desbocada a un 7,7, y nosotros que, a un 9,8 y holanda a un 12.
> En teoria esto es bueno para los ahorradores, creo que fue Trump que dijo que tener Cash es el rey.



La inflación desbocada es buena para el ahorrador dices. Y yo que estaba preocupado...


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Inflación desbocada a un 7,7, y nosotros que, a un 9,8 y holanda a un 12.
> En teoria esto es bueno para los ahorradores, creo que fue Trump que dijo que tener Cash es el rey.



Buenísimo, tus ahorros cada día que pasan valen menos. La inflación al único que le sirve es al "papá estado"...


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> La inflación desbocada es buena para el ahorrador dices. Y yo que estaba preocupado...



¿Entoces pensais que no van a subir los tipos de interes y dejaran a la inflación campar a sus anchas y el Dolar y el Euro acabaran como el Peso Argentino?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Entoces pensais que no van a subir los tipos de interes y dejaran a la inflación campar a sus anchas y el Dolar y el Euro acabaran como el Peso Argentino?



Lo que permitan subir los tipos no va a compensar nada la inflación real.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Inflación desbocada a un 7,7, y nosotros que, a un 9,8 y holanda a un 12.
> En teoria esto es bueno para los ahorradores, creo que fue Trump que dijo que tener Cash es el rey.



¿bueno? ¿por que?


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿bueno? ¿por que?



Porque subiran los tipos de interes.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Abr 2022)

Históricamente eso ha sido señal de guano, pero como el mercado está tan distorsionado, no sé si esa señal es fiable. Yo creo que el guano vendrá si la Reserva Federal hace las 7 subidas de tipos que ha prometido para este año.


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 Abr 2022)

A ver, ¿Cuánto os creéis que pueden subir los tipos de interés sin colapsar la economía? Es imposible que le pueda salir a cuenta al ahorrador.




De hecho, nunca en la historia había sido tan malo para el ahorrador.

¿Y el futuro de los próximos meses para el ahorrador? No voy a entrar a lo que descuenta el mercado, sino lo que directamente ha dicho la FED (después de fumarse unos porritos), dicen que para finales del 2022 los tipos de interés van a estar alrededor del 2%, y ahora para los optimistas, ¿alguno se cree que la inflación puede estar por debajo del 2%? Porque yo no.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

estaría bien saber que dicen

@Spielzeug 
@ESC 
@sans-pisito


----------



## Albtd43 (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El bono estadounidense se ha invertido, el de 2 años está a 2,48% y el de 10 años está a 2,41%, ¿que opináis?
> 
> La recesión está en camino. O por lo menos, históricamente siempre ha sido asi



Opino que mañana revienta la economía mundial. Hoy ventas, mañana a disfrutar de fuegos artificiales con latunes en mano.


----------



## ESC (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> estaría bien saber que dicen
> 
> @Spielzeug
> @ESC
> @sans-pisito



Sí, opino que "recesión" y opino lo de siempre, el principal problema al que nos enfrentamos en la actualidad tiene que ver con la pérdida de referencia monetaria.

Problema que no sé cómo solventar y estoy agotado de darle vueltas.

Ahí vamos. No tengo ni idea.


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Abr 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Problema que no sé cómo solventar y estoy agotado de darle vueltas.



Ya, por cierto. ¿Has creado algún post nuevo sobre eso?


----------



## Espeluznao (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El bono estadounidense se ha invertido, el de 2 años está a 2,48% y el de 10 años está a 2,41%, ¿que opináis?
> 
> La recesión está en camino. O por lo menos, históricamente siempre ha sido asi



Recesión en menos de un año en EEUU.

Hay una burbuja inmobiliaria gigantesca en EEUU. En cuanto la FED deje de comprar hipotecas, MBS etc se acabó la burbuja. Va a doler... como la otra vez, cuando pinchó la burbuja de 2007.

El mayor actor del mercado es la FED y "reducir balance" quiere decir que la FED vende.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> A ver, ¿Cuánto os creéis que pueden subir los tipos de interés sin colapsar la economía? Es imposible que le pueda salir a cuenta al ahorrador.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012841
> 
> ...





Tio Pepe dijo:


> A ver, ¿Cuánto os creéis que pueden subir los tipos de interés sin colapsar la economía? Es imposible que le pueda salir a cuenta al ahorrador.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012841
> 
> ...



¿No están ahora en el 0,5%?


----------



## ESC (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ya, por cierto. ¿Has creado algún post nuevo sobre eso?



Cada vez que participo en cualquier hilo acabo hablando de lo mismo:

- Si el hilo trata sobre arte acabo señalando que el arte conceptual o el arte abstracto están relacionados con el dinero fiat.

- Si el hilo trata sobre la teoría de género y demás chorradas lo asocio como una influencia paralela a haber perdido el norte en materia monetaria.

- Si el hilo habla de vertientes políticas o ideológicas las acabo comprendiendo como una respuesta ante la falta de referencia monetaria.

- Geopolítica ídem.

- Por supuesto si el hilo trata de economía con todos los entresijos que ello supone acabo centrándolo en dicho pilar.

- Si el hilo es conspiranoico ... lo mismo.

Me he vuelto monotemático y a ratos estoy cansado de mi mismo. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Sobre la importancia de los bonos qué puedo decirle, ya se sabía que llegaría este momento en esta tormenta perfecta a la que nos dirigimos. 

...


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Abr 2022)

No tiene sentido pero tampoco tenía sentido bonos con interés negativo y lo hemos visto, si acaso demuestra una falta total de confianza de que el estado te devuelva la pasta en 10 años, viendo como está el mundo no le presto a 10 años ni a mi alma gemela.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Abr 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Será en octubre



No, yo creo que será antes.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Abr 2022)

Pero aun asi, el problema es de suministro de materias primas. Eso no hay subida de la fed que lo salve


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿No están ahora en el 0,5%?



Sí, están a 0,5%, no veo donde he dicho lo contrario.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Abr 2022)

Que el ahorrador va a pagar el pato ni cotiza.
Si las cosas se ponen muy feas no sólo vamos a pagar vía inflación, tipos… os recuerdo que nuestro “presidente” ha aprobado una ley rollo “patriótico por el bien común” (miscojones33), por la que pueden meternos mano a los depósitos y liquidez que nos pillen en cuentas. Esto se aprueba por si acaso, pero creo que si han dado el paso de aprobar algo tan “grave”, es porque saben o creen saber que van a tener que usarla.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Abr 2022)

Que el ahorrador va a pagar el pato ni cotiza.
Si las cosas se ponen muy feas no sólo vamos a pagar vía inflación, tipos… os recuerdo que nuestro “presidente” ha aprobado una ley rollo “patriótico por el bien común” (miscojones33), por la que pueden meternos mano a los depósitos y liquidez que nos pillen en cuentas. Esto se aprueba por si acaso, pero creo que si han dado el paso de aprobar


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> estaría bien saber que dicen
> 
> @Spielzeug
> @ESC
> @sans-pisito



Es muy posible que todo esto acabe a la japonesa. De todos modos, desde que los BCs empezaron a comprar deuda, la manipulacion de los tipos a largo es tan grotesca que la curva de tipos ya no se puede considerar indicador de mercado. Pero hasta un reloj parado da bien la hora dos veces al dia, y es posible que el mercado de bonos acierte en esta ocasion.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (5 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Cada vez que participo en cualquier hilo acabo hablando de lo mismo:
> 
> - Si el hilo trata sobre arte acabo señalando que el arte conceptual o el arte abstracto están relacionados con el dinero fiat.
> 
> ...



Ya veo ya.

Creo que te sigo por otros hilos que ya te lei, pero a que te refieres exactamente por perdida de la referencia monetaria?


Será en Octubre dijo:


> Que el ahorrador va a pagar el pato ni cotiza.
> Si las cosas se ponen muy feas no sólo vamos a pagar vía inflación, tipos… os recuerdo que nuestro “presidente” ha aprobado una ley rollo “patriótico por el bien común” (miscojones33), por la que pueden meternos mano a los depósitos y liquidez que nos pillen en cuentas. Esto se aprueba por si acaso, pero creo que si han dado el paso de aprobar



Tienes info sobre esa ley? ni me enteré, menudo acojone.


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Es muy posible que todo esto acabe a la japonesa. De todos modos, desde que los BCs empezaron a comprar deuda, la manipulacion de los tipos a largo es tan grotesca que la curva d etipos ya no se puede considerar indicador de mercado. Pero hasta un reloj parado da bien la hora dos veces al dia, y es posible que el mercado de bonos acierte en esta ocasion.



Yo continuo creyendo en la capacidad de la inversión de las curvas para anticipar las recesiones. 

La compra masiva de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales lo que han impuesto es una rentabilidad de los bonos artificialmente baja, incluso llegando al absurdo que hay países que les han pagado por endeudarse.

De todos modos, una inversión de curvas significa que los bonos a corto plazo se están pagando a una rentabilidad mayor que los de largo plazo, y eso no es que sea un absurdo económico, en el caso actual únicamente significa que se prevé que para luchar contra la inflación los bancos centrales van a tener que subir tipos, pero esta subida de tipos en una economía que únicamente se ha sostenido por el estímulo monetario va a ser demoledora. El mercado tiene claro que van a enviar a la economía a la recesión (o algunos opinan que estanflación que ya se ha discutido en varios hilos), y en ese momento los bancos centrales van a volver a bajar los tipos y seguir con los programas de estímulos. Estamos en la primera derivada: inicio de subida de tipos, el resto del camino, tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## mol (5 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Cada vez que participo en cualquier hilo acabo hablando de lo mismo:
> 
> - Si el hilo trata sobre arte acabo señalando que el arte conceptual o el arte abstracto están relacionados con el dinero fiat.
> 
> ...



Me he dado cuenta que por mucho que se discuta de un tema, si tiene que pasar, pasara, porque no tenemos el control de nada, tan solo sobre nosotros mismos, y no al 100%...


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Yo continuo creyendo en la capacidad de la inversión de las curvas para anticipar las recesiones.



Piensa mal y acertarás, dice el refrán. Los BCs han aprendido a manipular las señales del mercado. A los BCs ahora les interesa mandar la señal al mercado de que va a haber una recesion para calmar las tensiones inflacionistas. Lo que mas preocupa a los BCs ahora mismo es la subida de salarios. Y para mandar esa señal al mercado solo tienen que apretar un par de teclas, y comprar unos pocos mas bonos a 2 años, y unos poco menos bonos a 10 años. Y con eso ya tienes a la prensa salmón poiendo titulares que viene una recesión, y haciendo a los agentes economicos actuar como si fuese a haber una recesión. Es como si dijesen el telediario que viene un temporal de nieve y todo el mundo se quedase en casa.

Pero me temo que va a ocurrir algo muchisimo peor que una simple recesion (que es lo que ahora intentan los BCs). Algo peor que las 3 decadas de recesion japonesa. Va a ser una recesion con estanflacion. Y va a durar decadas.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ya veo ya.
> 
> Creo que te sigo por otros hilos que ya te lei, pero a que te refieres exactamente por perdida de la referencia monetaria?



Perdida de referencia con respecto al desarrollo de cualquier valoración, que es para lo que sirve una moneda y el dinero. Pues siempre buscamos contrastes con el fin de establecer un intercambio. 

El haber deslavazado el sistema monetario de los tangibles trae innumerables consecuencias. Si empiezo a escribir sobre esto no paro. ¿Está seguro de que quiere que suelte una parrafada en este hilo?.


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Piensa mal y acertarás, dice el refrán. Los BCs han aprendido a manipular las señales del mercado. A los BCs ahora les interesa mandar la señal al mercado de que va a haber una recesion para calmar las tensiones inflacionistas. Lo que mas preocupa a los BCs ahora mismo es la subida de salarios. Y para mandar esa señal al mercado solo tienen que apretar un par de teclas, y comprar unos pocos mas bonos a 2 años, y unos poco menos bonos a 10 años. Y con eso ya tienes a la prensa salmón poiendo titulares que viene una recesión, y haciendo a los agentes economicos actuar como si fuese a haber una recesión. Es como si dijesen el telediario que viene un temporal de nieve y todo el mundo se quedase en casa.



Mucho me temo que no es tan sencillo. Las compras de bonos que efectúa la FED se encuentran predeterminadas y en este sentido intentan ser lo más transparentes posibles, es muy discutible si lo hacen bien, pero por lo menos dicen lo que hacen y como lo hacen.




__





FAQs: Treasury Purchases - FEDERAL RESERVE BANK of NEW YORK







www.newyorkfed.org







De hecho incluso podrías ver que compra van a efectuar en cada momento:




__





Treasury Securities Operational Details - FEDERAL RESERVE BANK of NEW YORK







www.newyorkfed.org





Por supuesto, no me he detenido a comprobarlo, pero puedes estar seguro que hay muchos operadores de renta fija que se lo miran con lupa.




__





2022-11-30, Release Tables: Table 2. Maturity Distribution of Securities, Loans, and Selected Other Assets and Liabilities | FRED | St. Louis Fed


Release Table for 2022-11-30, Release Tables: Table 2. Maturity Distribution of Securities, Loans, and Selected Other Assets and Liabilities. FRED: Download, graph, and track economic data.



fred.stlouisfed.org





Al final todos estos datos son los que utilizan las grandes casas de análisis para ver como van evolucionando los "holdings" de la deuda:



Por otro lado, no estamos hablando de que se esté invirtiendo la curva de 2 años y 10 años. Sino que el aplanamiento se está produciendo en varios marcos temporales: 



Pero por supuesto no todas las curvas ya se han invertido, y los mejores avisos se producen cuando muchas de ellas se invierten y lo hacen de forma simultánea:



De hecho como indican en este artículo las recesiones siempre se han producido cuando se han invertido más de la mitad de las curvas, eso aún no ha pasado (Yield Curve Inversions & Media's Denial Of History - RIA). Este último gráfico es de finales de marzo.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)

El uso directo de tangibles en términos monetarios ancla toda la economía a los mismos, las materias primas tienen más peso en la sociedad, la economía tiene otros tiempos y la sociedad se rige en base a algo exógeno a el mismo con el fin de establecer un intercambio comercial.

¿Cuándo usted compra algo en qué se fija, cómo lo valora?. Puede decirme que su nivel de ingresos o ahorro resulta determinante pero antaño cuando establecíamos una valoración de lo comprado o contratado siempre recurríamos a los metales que había a nuestra disposición y con eso nos hacíamos una idea aproximada de su valoración.

Era una sociedad basada en tangibles y toda valoración era referida a tangibles por defecto con unos metales nobles en lo alto de la pirámide escogidos por sus cualidades inertes lo cual favorece la preservación y por tanto el ahorro.

¿Qué pasa cuando en "occidente" la banca se va introduciendo en el sistema monetario hasta coparlo mediante el papel moneda?. Pues que perdemos la referencia. El impulso inmediato consiste en inventarnos un patrón oro, consistente en diversas fórmulas que tratan en vano de otorga relevancia al oro dentro del sistema de papel.

¿Cómo establecemos una valoración por tanto?. No hay referencia y siempre buscamos una. Siempre.

¿Nos fijamos en los salarios por tanto?. Ahí tiene por qué los nacional socialistas se referían en parte a un patrón trabajo, el cual es imposible de implementar pues lo que está fallando es la propia moneda.

¿Nos fijamos en una moneda fiat concreta a modo de reserva como pueda ser el dólar?. ¿Intentamos atar el dólar al petróleo?.

Siempre se busca una referencia.

Estamos en un sistema fiat en el que se nos dice que parte de la confianza que tenemos depositada en nosotros mismos. Pero es que esa no era la función del dinero, la función del dinero siempre ha sido establecer una valoración. No confiar en nosotros mismos.

¿Qué entendemos por confiar en nosotros mismos?:

- ¿Que todo el entramado a la sombra del banco central (el cual somos supuestamente nosotros mismos) va a devolver siempre toda deuda contraída?. Expresado de otra forma, ¿siempre vamos a devolver las deudas que contraemos para con nosotros mismos? .

o

- ¿Confiar en nosotros mismos implica la confianza ciega en un partido único o un régimen comunista/socialista?.

Porque no nos engañemos, esa afirmación de que el dinero deuda parte de la confianza en nosotros es a dónde nos dirige. Con el dinero tangible no teníamos el problema de tener que confiar en nosotros mismos.

Volviendo al tema de la valoración. La teoría económica de los últimos tres siglos va encaminada a buscar un equilibrio y prosperidad bajo un sistema monetario carente de referentes. Por eso cuando suelto esas afirmaciones de que "nos hemos quedado sin referentes" cae en saco roto.

Usted cuando valora algo nunca tiene en mente la valoración de la propia unidad monetaria.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Mucho me temo que no es tan sencillo. Las compras de bonos que efectúa la FED se encuentran predeterminadas y en este sentido intentan ser lo más transparentes posibles, es muy discutible si lo hacen bien, pero por lo menos dicen lo que hacen y como lo hacen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a comentar algo parecido, no tan pormenorizado.


----------



## Tons of Fear (5 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Porque subiran los tipos de interes.



Solo suben tipos hasta que controlen la inflación , ya controlada volverán a darle a la maquinita.

Toda la Agenda 2030 depende del dinero barato para alimentar redes estatales de parásitos , pero una vez que estén satisfechos quebraran el sistema.


----------



## Tons of Fear (5 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Iba a comentar algo parecido, no tan pormenorizado.



El problema es que la FED puede dar dinero impreso a quien le de la gana. Es decir puede financiar bancos incluso extranjeros y que estos sean los que compren los bonos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Solo suben tipos hasta que controlen la inflación , ya controlada volverán a darle a la maquinita.
> 
> Toda la Agenda 2030 depende del dinero barato para alimentar redes estatales de parásitos , pero una vez que estén satisfechos quebraran el sistema.



Que cuando remita la inflación van a volver a bajar tipos y darle a la maquinita no tengo ninguna duda ¿Pero que es para ti controlar la inflación? Porque primero la inflación tiene que hacer techo y luego de hacer techo tiene que caer, y tiene que caer hasta un punto lo suficientemente "razonable" para que puedan volver a darle a la maquinita, y hasta que eso pase nos hemos comido una recesión de caballo.
El problema es que la FED está muy detrás de la curva, y en este momento lo tiene bien jodido.

Además, hay motivos fundados para creer que a la inflación le va a costar un tiempo considerable volver a cotas aceptables.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Además, hay motivos fundados para creer que a la inflación le va a costar un tiempo considerable volver a cotas aceptables.



Cuando se sopesan esos motivos se acaba elucubrando con que en la estanflación de los 70 no teníamos este nivel de deuda. Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta qué va a ocurrir basándose en la teoría económica mediante la cual nos desenvolvemos.

Lo fácil es centrarse en un solo factor determinante como pueda ser el precio de la energía o las tensiones geopolíticas.

Yo voy más lejos, creo que estamos ante un proceso histórico a gran escala relacionado con nuestra propia convención monetaria.

Al igual que un patrón trabajo era imposible de implementar aquí parece que nos movemos en base a un patrón IPC. O intentamos plegar toda la economía a dicho factor. Intentando interceder en los salarios o en el mercado de bonos o volviéndonos locos.

...



Tons of Fear dijo:


> El problema es que la FED puede dar dinero impreso a quien le de la gana. Es decir puede financiar bancos incluso extranjeros y que estos sean los que compren los bonos.



...

Es un cachondeo.

Sea como fuere Tío pepe lleva razón cuando señala que todavía no se han invertido la mitad de las curvas: 

Yield Curve Inversions & Media's Denial Of History - RIA

...

Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)

No suelo participar en este subforo. No tengo esa mentalidad inversora per sé. Siempre he confiado en paquetes que ofrecía el banco de turno hasta hace poco tiempo en el que he tomado la determinación de convertir un porcentaje a valores más clásicos.

Si estoy participando en este hilo es por haber sido invitado.

Lamento no ser de ayuda. No sé cómo surfear lo que implica esa ola.


----------



## Tons of Fear (5 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Que cuando remita la inflación van a volver a bajar tipos y darle a la maquinita no tengo ninguna duda ¿Pero que es para ti controlar la inflación? Porque primero la inflación tiene que hacer techo y luego de hacer techo tiene que caer, y tiene que caer hasta un punto lo suficientemente "razonable" para que puedan volver a darle a la maquinita, y hasta que eso pase nos hemos comido una recesión de caballo.
> El problema es que la FED está muy detrás de la curva, y en este momento lo tiene bien jodido.
> 
> Además, hay motivos fundados para creer que a la inflación le va a costar un tiempo considerable volver a cotas aceptables.



De forma publica *según ellos *la inflación al 2-3% y el desempleo al 4%. The Federal Reserve's Dual Mandate - Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago. A mi modo de ver las cosas en un sistema FIAT lo que no sea deflación constante es robar. Si me pagan con deuda esta tiene que tener intereses.

La FED no está detrás de la curva. Esto es deliberado ,llevan décadas creando esta situación. Salen de cada crisis dando una patada adelante mas fuerte rebajando aun mas el precio del dinero. Primero abren el grifo y luego lo van cerrando poco a poco estrangulando los negocios que solo eran viables debido a la abundancia(subvención/ponzi) del dinero .Una vez que dejan a todo el sector económico tiritando, les tienden la mano tantos ellos como sus perros los políticos eligiendo quien se salva y quien no.

Ahora siguiendo la tendencia deberían poner los tipos por debajo de cero para continuar la estafa. Pero no lo han hecho , nos han traído un programa de ingeniería social (COVID) que junto con la situación en Ucrania inducida por ellos , el sabotaje del sector primario y energético y la quiebra "estandar" que ya estaba lista nos va a traer inflación.




Date cuenta como la crisis del Covid ha "coincidido" con la quiebra camuflada del sistema. También fíjate que suelen subir los tipos de forma mas rápida antes de las crisis que ellos preparan y detonan. Esta vez bien no era necesario o bien no era posible porque Trump no paraba de pedir dinero barato en 2018/2019.

Antes de que el Covid hiciese efecto en Enero de 2020 la FED metió 500.000M$ en el mercado de Repos porque de otra forma los tipos se disparaban y quebrarían.. https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/the-fed-has-pumped-$500-billion-into-the-repo-market.-where-does-it-end-2020-01-20

Incluso en 2019 ya hubo "casos" interesantes.



Dec 19, 2019 The Fed Is Printing Another $500 Billion to Prevent a Year-end Liquidity Crisis, After Printing $350 Billion Since August, Showing How Shaky the Economy Really Is – Crypto.IQ | Bitcoin and Investment News from Inside Experts You Can Trust


¿Por qué?¿No querían los banqueros cargarse a Trump? La respuesta es simple, querían esconder la crisis con el Covid y aun estaba cocinándose. No se podían permitir otro movimiento anti banca como el de 2008.

Mientras este sistema diabólico de subvenciones llamado banca central siga existiendo centrase en que debería hacer la FED para solventar los problemas es un error. Está ahí como parte integral del sistema tiránico , no para solventar nada.

Lo interesante es que ya no pueden darle mucho mas fuerte a la maquinita sin hacer reformas como cargarse el dinero físico y "casualmente" tenemos una agenda política con esas y otras medidas en marcha que requiere la quiebra del sistema para poder ser vendida.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## mataresfacil (5 Abr 2022)

Es todo muy complicado, simplemente estamos en un terreno desconocido, nunca la economia se ha enfrentado a estos tipos tan bajos, mas la impresion de dinero, mas una crisis virica, mas una guerra incierta, mas una crisis alimentaria, mas una crisis energetica, mas una amenaza de nueva potencia mundial, mas una inflacion descontrolada, mas una recesion a escala mundial, si no supiese que todo esto es casual diria que esta todo perfectamente calculado y que a alguien le cuadra el puzzle perfectamente.

Personalmente estoy pasando por un momento de incertidumbre con respecto a la inversion, al final me veo metiendo dinero en ladrillo   del que me he reido precisamente como valor refugio toda la vida, siempre he pensado que es el pasivo de los palilleros, voy mañana al mercadona a por una caja.


----------



## sans-pisito (6 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Mucho me temo que no es tan sencillo. Las compras de bonos que efectúa la FED se encuentran predeterminadas y en este sentido intentan ser lo más transparentes posibles, es muy discutible si lo hacen bien, pero por lo menos dicen lo que hacen y como lo hacen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta tan detallada.

Hay muchas maneras de manipular el mercado de renta fija. Ademas de lo que comentaba @Tons of Fear de los bancos privados, en el caso de la deuda de USA muchos paises extranjeros la compran, y los tentaculos de la diplomacia de USA pueden dar directrices sobre que plazos comprar.

Los intereses de los bonos a largo tambien pueden ser manipulados por el lado de la oferta de la autoridad fiscal (mercado primario de emision de deuda). Subastando mas o menos bonos a 2 o 10 años segun como quieran que quede la curva. Por supuesto esta manipulacion es mas lenta porque los objetivos de las subastas de deuda publica se preanuncian con meses de antelacion.


----------



## sans-pisito (6 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa cuando en "occidente" la banca se va introduciendo en el sistema monetario hasta coparlo mediante el papel moneda?. Pues que perdemos la referencia. El impulso inmediato consiste en inventarnos un patrón oro, consistente en diversas fórmulas que tratan en vano de otorga relevancia al oro dentro del sistema de papel.
> 
> ¿Cómo establecemos una valoración por tanto?. No hay referencia y siempre buscamos una. Siempre.
> 
> ¿Nos fijamos en los salarios por tanto?. Ahí tiene por qué los nacional socialistas se referían en parte a un patrón trabajo, el cual es imposible de implementar pues lo que está fallando es la propia moneda.



No sé gran cosa sobre el patron trabajo de la Alemania nacionalsocialista. Pero lo cierto es que durante los ultimos 25 años los paises occidentales han implementado un patron salarios. Los salarios llevan 25 años estancados. Mucha gente se pregunta ¿cuál es el mandato que rige las politicas de la autoridad financiero-fiscal? ¿el precio del oro? ¿el petroleo? ¿evitar bajadas del precio de los pisos? ¿los indices bursatiles? ¿el IPC? ¿el porcentaje de desempleo? La realidad es que nada de eso ha sido estable en los ultimos 25 años. La evidencia empirica es que lo unico estable han sido los salarios (con actualizaciones infimas del 1% anual). Solo ha habido subidas de salarios momentaneas en contados sectores (como el de la construccion en 2001-2005), pero esas alegrias han durado muy poco.

Aunque no se reconoce explicitamente, yo tengo la teoria de que la directiva que siguen los BCs es la de que los salarios no suban mas de un 1-2%. No sé si se podria llamar a tal cosa patron trabajo, como el que tenian en Alemania. Quiza vd. pueda explicar mas sobre el patron trabajo en la Alemania nacionalsocialista.


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> No sé gran cosa sobre el patron trabajo de la Alemania nacionalsocialista. Pero lo cierto es que durante los ultimos 25 años los paises occidentales han implementado un patron salarios. Los salarios llevan 25 años estancados. Mucha gente se pregunta ¿cuál es el mandato que rige las politicas de la autoridad financiero-fiscal? ¿el precio del oro? ¿el petroleo? ¿evitar bajadas del precio de los pisos? ¿los indices bursatiles? ¿el IPC? ¿el porcentaje de desempleo? La realidad es que nada de eso ha sido estable en los ultimos 25 años. La evidencia empirica es que lo unico estable han sido los salarios (con actualizaciones infimas del 1% anual). Solo ha habido subidas de salarios momentaneas en contados sectores (como el de la construccion en 2001-2005), pero esas alegrias han durado muy poco.
> 
> Aunque no se reconoce explicitamente, yo tengo la teoria de que la directiva que siguen los BCs es la de que los salarios no suban mas de un 1-2%. No sé si se podria llamar a tal cosa patron trabajo, como el que tenian en Alemania. Quiza vd. pueda explicar mas sobre el patron trabajo en la Alemania nacionalsocialista.



Interesante eso que comenta. No sé en base a qué factor se adoptan ciertas políticas coordinadas por parte de los bancos centrales y no sé si esos factores pueden ser considerados como patrón.

Siendo rigurosos, referirnos a un patrón monetario tiene que ver con el acuerdo entre dos o más países en el establecimiento de una referencia monetaria con respecto a su dinero deuda. Ya que nosotros llegamos al papel moneda "gracias" a las prácticas bancarias la deuda se da por hecho como algo implícito. Es como si fuésemos conscientes de que abandonar dicha relación de deuda nos aboca al abismo aunque nadie lo exprese como tal. Un fenómeno muy curioso.

Qué puedo decir sobre el patrón trabajo, los nacional socialistas estuvieron muy poco tiempo en el poder. El patrón trabajo era demagogia en campaña electoral, parte de un discurso motivacional. Tiene que ver más con el rechazo a un patrón oro que otra cosa... . Es como si fuese un anti-patrón monetario ya que como le comentaba antes los nacional socialistas nunca dejaron la relación de deuda a un lado.

No sé qué es lo que tenían en la cabeza, por eso sospecho que podrían haber acabado con un sistema económico similar al del régimen soviético. Imposible de demostrar.

Realmente el patrón oro es algo distintivo del siglo XIX, en siglo XVIII se va formando. Resultan dos siglos increíbles, es increíble analizar cómo se ha desarrollado nuestro sistema monetario en base a la deuda. No me malinterprete, sostengo que toda deuda debe ser saldada y sin embargo no acabo de comprender cómo gracias a la deuda hemos pasado de un dinero tangible a un dinero abstracto. Al repasar ese proceso nos damos cuenta de que se van aplicando diversas fórmulas y vamos cayendo en nuestras propias trampas.

En ese sentido monetario no juzgo a las diversas vertientes ideológicas pues me resultan comprensibles.

En la segunda mitad del siglo XIX el patrón oro más o menos redimible para la ciudadanía estaba dando problemas por la convivencia del papel, la deuda y la escasez de oro experimentando un período deflacionario. Luego viene la "belle époque" con un patrón oro solo para el ámbito internacional. Ese es un período el cual me encantaría poder estudiar en profundidad, pues supuso una bonanza económica y también un auge de los imperialismos, cuando muchos defienden un patrón oro se refieren en parte a esta fórmula la cual tampoco es que durase muchas décadas. Por eso en el período de entreguerras la comisión cunliffe de Gran Bretaña llega a la conclusión de que un patrón oro es deseable mientras que el oro no sea redimible para la ciudadanía ... y es por eso mismo que los nacional socialistas se sacan de la manga eso del patrón trabajo, como le digo no sé qué tenían en la cabeza.

Tampoco sé qué tienen en la cabeza nuestros actuales dirigentes del banco central, todo sea dicho de paso.

El socialismo se ciega con el poder de la impresora desdeñando cualquier teoría cuantitativa del dinero y es por ello que son los maestros del endeudamiento y la ruina. Recuerdo haber leído algún escrito del propio Hitler refiriéndose a las posibilidades que ofrece "esta nueva forma de concebir el dinero" o a la revolución económica de la "belle époque" o algo parecido, la verdad es que no recuerdo las palabras exactas. Básicamente se estaba poniendo pinocho ante las posibilidades que ofrece la impresora, si me permite la expresión.

...

Patrón trabajo...


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

Por otra parte ya sabe que este invento de los bonos aparece en Venecia y anticipa en cierto sentido el final de la edad media. La historia se comprende mejor haciendo un estudio del dinero.


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Quiza vd. pueda explicar mas sobre el patron trabajo en la Alemania nacionalsocialista.



Mucho hablar de patrón trabajo y al final acaban recurriendo a los bonos mefo para sanear las arcas públicas, es ridículo y deja en evidencia los problemas que tenemos como sociedad a la hora de regirnos bajo un dinero abstracto.

Como cuando se sacan de la manga bonos de guerra por ejemplo, ya sabe. Lo patriótico es adquirir bonos de guerra.



Democratización de los bonos en base a su rentabilidad, normal que marquen los tiempos en este extraño entramado de deuda en el que estamos sumidos.


----------



## Wein (6 Abr 2022)

cual es la inflación subyacente de Europa y de EEUU?. En Europa influye mucho más el precio de la energía, que tambien influye en el de los alimentos, que en EEUU,

EEUU lo tiene más jodido con la inflación


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

Gracias por la explicación detallada @ESC 

Este problema de la perdida de referencia no es exclusivo del dólar. Afecta a todas las monedas y países, así que supongo que no tiene solución inmediata. A no ser que las nuevas monedas electrónicas que vienen de camino lo solucionen, que lo dudo.


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Abr 2022)

¿El Bono estadounidense sería como el ex-gobernador de Oklahoma?


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación detallada @ESC
> 
> Este problema de la perdida de referencia no es exclusivo del dólar. Afecta a todas las monedas y países, así que supongo que no tiene solución inmediata. A no ser que las nuevas monedas electrónicas que vienen de camino lo solucionen, que lo dudo.



Es un problema presente, asumido y obviado, sí.


----------



## Common_Deletion (6 Abr 2022)

Fed lays out tentative plan to shrink balance sheet by $95 billion a month


The Federal Reserve on Wednesday laid out a tentative plan to shrink its balance sheet by $95 billion a month.




www.marketwatch.com





A partir de mayo. Tambien subiran los tipos 0.5 puntos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Es un problema presente, asumido y obviado, sí.



Hipoteca a plazo fijo entonces?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Sí, opino que "recesión" y opino lo de siempre, el principal problema al que nos enfrentamos en la actualidad tiene que ver con la pérdida de referencia monetaria.
> 
> Problema que no sé cómo solventar y estoy agotado de darle vueltas.
> 
> Ahí vamos. No tengo ni idea.



¿Oro??


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hipoteca a plazo fijo entonces?



... Para esas cuestiones puede preguntarle a foreros como @Erio-Eleuterio.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ... Para esas cuestiones puede preguntarle a foreros como @Erio-Eleuterio.



ESC imagino que ha visto The Money Masters de Bill Still y The princes of the yen


----------



## Masateo (6 Abr 2022)

Por poder, también puede ser que se vaya a ganar tanta pasta en los próximos 2 o 3 años que está penalizado esperarse a 10 años.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> ESC imagino que ha visto The Money Masters de Bill Still y The princes of the yen






Los pongo porque Youtube censura en parte estos videos en las busquedas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hipoteca a plazo fijo entonces?



Recomiendo adobado de 600.000 + coche eléctrico de 50.000 + kit geotermia, placas solares, suelo radiante y tal 50.000. Todo con hipoteca interés fijo que con inflaciones del 12% se va a pagar solo.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Los pongo porque Youtube censura en parte estos videos en las busquedas.



The Money Masters lo vi antes de que existiera internet, y es fundamental en todo.Bill Still es un gran docente.Ya se han puesto aquí en Burbu hace mucho,pero está bien recordarlos.Gracias


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿Oro??



Hay mil fórmulas para aplicar un patrón oro y todas implican problemas, solo se me ocurre una forma de solventar el problema de referencia monetaria; Alejar la deuda del sistema monetario y emplear tangibles de manera directa, se podría establecer una relación token digital con depósitos. ...

Es decir, volver al pasado, algo que nadie se plantea. La gente se dice a si misma que para regresar a tal sistema monetario y concepción de la vida siempre hay tiempo ante el fracaso del vigente sistema deuda. Lo curioso del caso es que ante el fracaso del sistema deuda lo más probable es que caigamos en un "comunismo/socialismo/no sé cómo llamarlo" pero puede hacerse una idea de a dónde conduce cierta vertiente ideológica aplicada a lo monetario.

Por tanto parecemos encontrarnos en un callejón sin salida... 

-----------------------------

Como salvación individual cada maestrillo tiene su librillo para aguantar el temporal. Hay quienes buscan valores seguros y otros se ponen en cash para hacer surf. Yo qué sé, no tengo ni idea. Solo estoy sobrecogido ante el período que me ha tocado vivir... 

Que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Hay mil fórmulas para aplicar un patrón oro y todas implican problemas, solo se me ocurre una forma de solventar el problema de referencia monetaria; Alejar la deuda del sistema monetario y emplear tangibles de manera directa, se podría establecer una relación token digital con depósitos. ...
> 
> Es decir, volver al pasado, algo que nadie se plantea. La gente se dice a si misma que para regresar a tal sistema monetario y concepción de la vida siempre hay tiempo ante el fracaso del vigente sistema deuda. Lo curioso del caso es que ante el fracaso del sistema deuda lo más probable es que caigamos en un "comunismo/socialismo/no sé cómo llamarlo" pero puede hacerse una idea de a dónde conduce cierta vertiente ideológica aplicada a lo monetario.
> 
> ...



El Imperio se hizo grande con el saqueo y el tally stick


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Recomiendo adobado de 600.000 + coche eléctrico de 50.000 + kit geotermia, placas solares, suelo radiante y tal 50.000. Todo con hipoteca interés fijo que con inflaciones del 12% se va a pagar solo.



Jajajaja, el kit de geotermia entra en mis planes de verdad. Venga ahora en serio.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> The Money Masters lo vi antes de que existiera internet, y es fundamental en todo.Bill Still es un gran docente.Ya se han puesto aquí en Burbu hace mucho,pero está bien recordarlos.Gracias



Este otro que mencionas no lo había visto y aun no lo he hecho lo dejo aquí:


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Este otro que mencionas no lo había visto y aun no lo he hecho lo dejo aquí:



Es muy muy bueno te recomiendo todo lo que ha hecho su autor.Gran economista de verdad y profesor.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Richard Werner, leele y escuchale.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Abr 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Que el ahorrador va a pagar el pato ni cotiza.
> Si las cosas se ponen muy feas no sólo vamos a pagar vía inflación, tipos… os recuerdo que nuestro “presidente” ha aprobado una ley rollo “patriótico por el bien común” (miscojones33), por la que pueden meternos mano a los depósitos y liquidez que nos pillen en cuentas. Esto se aprueba por si acaso, pero creo que si han dado el paso de aprobar algo tan “grave”, es porque saben o creen saber que van a tener que usarla.



Cierren el puto hilo!!! Nadie lo va a explicar mejor que el compañero....


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Es muy muy bueno te recomiendo todo lo que ha hecho su autor.Gran economista de verdad y profesor.



Los mirare seguro Money Masters fue el que me hizo cambiar el chip aunque ya sabia que el sistema bancario era un estafa lo que no sabia era su implicación política y geopolítica. Muchas mentiras y excusas se vuelven transparentes y después de un periodo para que la información asiente ves las cosas de manera totalmente diferente.

Aquí hay una versión de hacendado para todos lo públicos de Money Masters que dura solo 20 minutos y aunque contiene pequeños errores son intranscendentes , puede ser mas llevadera y servir de introducción.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Los mirare seguro Money Masters fue el que me hizo cambiar el chip aunque ya sabia que el sistema bancario era un estafa lo que no sabia era su implicación política y geopolítica. Muchas mentiras y excusas se vuelven transparentes y después de un periodo para que la información asiente ves las cosas de manera totalmente diferente.
> 
> Aquí hay una versión de hacendado para todos lo públicos de Money Masters que dura solo 20 minutos y aunque contiene pequeños errores son instrancendentes y puede ser mas llevadera.



Hay que ver las casi 4h ,se que a la gente le cuesta,sobre todo jóvenes a prestar atención casi 4h.Si no no vale ver 20'.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Hay que ver las casi 4h ,se que a la gente le cuesta,sobre todo jóvenes a prestar atención casi 4h.Si no no vale ver 20'.



Los 20' son para que entre la curiosidad.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Los 20' son para que entre la curiosidad.



La curiosidad tiene que venir sola, he recomendado verlo a mucha gente y cuando ven lo que dura no lo hacen, en el fondo no tienen curiosidad.Sabe porque? Porque tienen una vida fácil, en la mayoría de casos su vida está solucionada, es lo que he comprobado.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> La curiosidad tiene que venir sola, he recomendado verlo a mucha gente y cuando ven lo que dura no lo hacen, en el fondo no tienen curiosidad.Sabe porque? Porque tienen una vida fácil, en la mayoría de casos su vida está solucionada, es lo que he comprobado.



La ultima vez que se popularizaron fue la crisis de 2008 y ahora viene otra esta vez camuflada con el Covid/Rusia por lo que ahora debería ser un buen momento para difundirlos, sin embargo la gente esta mas preocupada señalando el dedo que la luna y ....

_*-*Los pocos que entiendan el sistema estarán tan interesados en sus beneficios o dependerán tanto de sus favores que no habrá oposición de esa clase, mientras que por otro lado, el gran cuerpo de gente, mentalmente incapaz de comprender la tremenda ventaja que el capital obtiene del sistema, soportará sus cargas sin quejarse, y tal vez sin sospechar siquiera que el sistema es contrario a sus intereses*.*_*--*The Rothschild brothers of London writing to associates in New York, 1863* Fuente: *->*NATIONAL ECONOMY AND THE BANKING SYSTEM OF THE UNITED STATES* -Robert L. Owen 1939

Lo tienen todo bien atado.


----------



## ESC (6 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> La curiosidad tiene que venir sola, he recomendado verlo a mucha gente y cuando ven lo que dura no lo hacen, en el fondo no tienen curiosidad.Sabe porque? Porque tienen una vida fácil, en la mayoría de casos su vida está solucionada, es lo que he comprobado.



Siempre incomoda poner en cuestión, eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> La ultima vez que se popularizaron fue la crisis de 2008 y ahora viene otra esta vez camuflada con el Covid/Rusia por lo que ahora debería ser un buen momento para difundirlos, sin embargo la gente esta mas preocupada señalando el dedo que la luna y ....
> 
> _*-*Los pocos que entiendan el sistema estarán tan interesados en sus beneficios o dependerán tanto de sus favores que no habrá oposición de esa clase, mientras que por otro lado, el gran cuerpo de gente, mentalmente incapaz de comprender la tremenda ventaja que el capital obtiene del sistema, soportará sus cargas sin quejarse, y tal vez sin sospechar siquiera que el sistema es contrario a sus intereses*.*_*--*The Rothschild brothers of London writing to associates in New York, 1863* Fuente: *->*NATIONAL ECONOMY AND THE BANKING SYSTEM OF THE UNITED STATES* -Robert L. Owen 1939
> 
> Lo tienen todo bien atado.



Lo tenemos todo bien atado amigo, le recomiendo si no lo ha hecho leer también mis libros.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Cierren el puto hilo!!! Nadie lo va a explicar mejor que el compañero....



¿Donde está esa ley?


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Donde está esa ley?











Pedro Sánchez incluye la ley que le permitirá expropiar bienes por "seguridad nacional" entre sus prioridades


Pedro Sánchez quiere sacar adelante en los próximos meses la Ley de Seguridad Nacional, que le permitirá requisar bienes privados.




okdiario.com












Pedro Sánchez acelera la ley de seguridad nacional que le permitirá expropiar bienes


El Gobierno da pasos para avanzar en la Ley de Seguridad Nacional, que permitirá confiscar bienes y movilizar a los españoles.




okdiario.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez incluye la ley que le permitirá expropiar bienes por "seguridad nacional" entre sus prioridades
> 
> 
> Pedro Sánchez quiere sacar adelante en los próximos meses la Ley de Seguridad Nacional, que le permitirá requisar bienes privados.
> ...



Había leido justo ese articulo y uno de Alerta Digital, pero habia entendido que era expropiacion de bienes, no se si depositos y cuentas los interpretan como tal. Obviamente, sigue siendo terrible.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Había leido justo ese articulo y uno de Alerta Digital, pero habia entendido que era expropiacion de bienes, no se si depositos y cuentas los interpretan como tal. Obviamente, sigue siendo terrible.



Si fallan el MEDE ya puede hacer todo lo que le de la gana.

_2.El MEDE estará dotado de personalidad jurídica y tendrá plena capacidad jurídica para:

a) adquirir y *enajenar *bienes muebles e inmuebles;

b) celebrar contratos;

c) ser parte en procedimientos administrativos, judiciales, extrajudiciales o de cualquier otra naturaleza; y

d) celebrar un acuerdo de sede y/o protocolos según sea necesario para garantizar que su estatuto jurídico y sus privilegios e inmunidades son reconocidos y aplicados._



BOE-A-2012-12378. ARTÍCULO 32

Fuente: https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/10/04/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-12378.pdf


_enajenar
Del lat. mediev. inalienare, y este del lat. in- 'in-1' y alienāre 'enajenar'.

1. tr. *Vender *o* ceder la propiedad de algo* u otros derechos.

2. tr. Sacar a alguien fuera de sí, entorpecerle o turbarle el uso de la razón o de los sentidos. El miedo lo enajenó. U. t. c. prnl. Enajenarse por la cólera.

3. tr. Extasiar, embelesar, producir asombro o admiración. U. t. c. prnl.

*4. prnl. Desposeerse, privarse de algo.*

5. prnl. Apartarse del trato que se tenía con alguien, por haberse entibiado la relación de amistad. U. t. c. tr._


Si tienes derecho a enajenar algo ajeno estas expropiando.

En definitiva esto es para camuflar el MEDE que en vez de ser "Bruselas" sea el malo malísimo del títere de turno.


----------



## ESC (7 Abr 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Este otro que mencionas no lo había visto y aun no lo he hecho lo dejo aquí:



Buenísimo.


----------



## Zbigniew (7 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Buenísimo.



Me alegro que le haya gustado.Lea y escuche a su autor.Le gustará.


----------



## sans-pisito (7 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Qué puedo decir sobre el patrón trabajo, los nacional socialistas estuvieron muy poco tiempo en el poder. El patrón trabajo era demagogia en campaña electoral, parte de un discurso motivacional. Tiene que ver más con el rechazo a un patrón oro que otra cosa... . Es como si fuese un anti-patrón monetario ya que como le comentaba antes los nacional socialistas nunca dejaron la relación de deuda a un lado.
> 
> No sé qué es lo que tenían en la cabeza, por eso sospecho que podrían haber acabado con un sistema económico similar al del régimen soviético. Imposible de demostrar.



Por lo que he leido aqui en el foro la idea del patron trabajo vino porque la Alemania de los años 30 estaba arruinada, no habia reservas de oro y no era factible implementar un patron oro. Y reservas de plata tampoco creo que tuviesen.

Pero tampoco me haga mucho caso. Yo no soy un experto en la Alemania de los años 30.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Abr 2022)

El documental es una autentica maravilla, no es perder 1,30 de vida es ganarlo.

Queda claro que el "pueblo" poco podemos hacer frente a los movimientos detras de la camara.

Ufff, se intuye por lo visto un guano espectacular, van a destruir masa nometaria y van a traer pobreza, por cierto, Japon es un ejemplo perfecto porque es y era una colonia de USA al igual que lo es la UE al completo y parece que estan aplicando las mismas politicas monetarias.


----------



## URULOK (7 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Pero aun asi, el problema es de suministro de materias primas. Eso no hay subida de la fed que lo salve



-Menos dinero barato= - movimiento económico 
-movimiento económico= -consumo
- consumó = -materia prima
- materia prima = bajada de precios 

ese es pensamiento que creo qué tienen


----------

